

Ask HN: What presentation software/tools do you use? - timdaub

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m going to hold an important presentation very soon.
Usually, Google&#x27;s html5-slides and&#x2F;or Powerpoint did the job.<p>What do you use and why?
======
ajstarks
I use the deck package [1, 2, 3], and the pdfdeck[4] client. As stated
earlier, using PDFs simplifies both presenting and distribution.

The deck packages uses a simplified markup that is portable, easy to machine-
generate, facilitates source control, and not locked to a vendor.

[1] [https://speakerdeck.com/ajstarks/deck-a-go-package-for-
prese...](https://speakerdeck.com/ajstarks/deck-a-go-package-for-
presentations)

[2]
[http://godoc.org/github.com/ajstarks/deck](http://godoc.org/github.com/ajstarks/deck)

[3]
[http://godoc.org/github.com/ajstarks/deck/generate](http://godoc.org/github.com/ajstarks/deck/generate)

[4]
[https://github.com/ajstarks/deck/tree/master/cmd/pdfdeck](https://github.com/ajstarks/deck/tree/master/cmd/pdfdeck)

------
philippnagel
[http://decksetapp.com](http://decksetapp.com) which allows one to write in
Markdown and takes care of styling, etc. .

~~~
thenomad
Don't suppose there's a Windows equivalent anywhere, is there?

------
EliRivers
I try very hard not to have any slides. If there is some diagram I simply must
show, it goes up when I need to talk about it, and stays there as long as I
need to talk about it, and then it comes down again. The lights come back up
when I'm done talking about it.

------
cweagans
I use slides.com. Easy/fast to put together a good looking slide deck, and I
can provide a link for people to watch the slides on their own device (if I'm
presenting somewhere that doesn't have a projector or something).

------
z1mm32m4n
I write my slide content in Markdown, use pandoc to generate beamer slides as
LaTeX files and then compile the beamer to PDF slides.

There are a few steps involved, but they're all pretty easily scriptable, and
it allows me to use my favorite text editor to compose content quickly.

------
giaour
I use reveal.js[1], but my presentations are just bullet points and
transitions. It might be harder to use if you like to include a lot of images.

[1] [http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/](http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/)

------
v4n4d1s
I create my presentations in Powerpoint and export them to PDF.

I do that, because it partly fixes the problem with different video projector
resolutions and needed presentation software. Also, I don't need a working
internet connection, which is a huge plus from my side.

------
pjungwir
I like deck.rb for writing the presentation in Markdown then showing it as a
webpage. (Hit f11 to hide the browser chrome.) But I'm considering switching
to LaTeX and generating a PDF, so the whole presentation lives as a single
file.

------
vortico
I use Beamer (LaTeX) a view with Adobe Acrobat or whatever is installed on the
presentation laptop. It's useful for presentations containing mathematical
notation.

------
LanceHaynie
MacBook Pro and Keynote seem to do the job just fine for me. If I am going to
send the presentation to anyone I almost always export to PDF.

------
michaelbuddy
I'd probably use openoffice impress or keynote and then convert the slides to
images or something.

------
hucxsz
Perzi

